# Need opinions on a Daytime sports Camera



## RinaldiPhotos (May 14, 2012)

*$899.00 after $100 Instant Savings* Canon T3i 18.0MP Digital SLR Value Bundle - Sam's Club
I am probably going to be getting this Camera by Wednesday so that me and My brother (18 years old) can maximize our pictures at Day time baseball games.  Would this be a good one to get?
Here is a link to my other photos Rinaldi Photos | Facebook


----------



## Tony S (May 14, 2012)

The camera will work fine for that if you do your part and operate it correctly.  What may hold you back is which lens you select.  Any reason in particular you keep asking this similar question multiple times?


----------



## TCampbell (May 14, 2012)

Yes - you can freeze most sports action with a shutter speed of 1/500th sec or faster.  At ISO 100 in full sunlight (Sunny 16 rule) the f-stop that works with 1/500th f/8 (two stops down from f/16).  In light overcast (overcast where you can still technically see your your shadow) you'd drop to f/5.6.  In medium overcast (not dark "threatening to rain" overcast, but dark enough that you can no longer see your shadow) you'd finally have to bump the ISO to 200 at f/5.6 and 1/500th.  In heavy "threatening to rain" overcast conditions you'd have to go to ISO 400.

Pretty much every DSLR made today as well as every zoom lens will handle outdoor shooting in bright light conditions.

If you were shooting indoor sports (e.g. indoor basketball games) or night-time games, THEN you'd want to upgrade to a faster lens (faster meaning a lens with a lower focal ratio ... such as an f/2.8 zoom, but these are very expensive lenses regardless of the brand of the lens or camera.)  The main challenge that most people face when they ask about cameras for sports is "indoor" games or outdoor games with "artificial lights" -- that's where the "bright" lighting provided isn't even as good as the lighting you'd get on an overcast day.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 14, 2012)

Tony S said:


> The camera will work fine for that if you do your part and operate it correctly. What may hold you back is which lens you select. Any reason in particular you keep asking this similar question multiple times?


The reason I keep asking this question is because I am 18, and I want to make sure that the camera I select will be worth the money that I plan on putting into it.  Guess its looking like I will try and get the Mark III for next year. I am sorry for bugging you guys so much.


----------



## jebigabre (May 15, 2012)

Nikon D300 along with a Nikon ED AF-S VR Nikkor 70-200 f/2.8 lens and a Nikon SB-800 flash


----------



## hukim0531 (May 17, 2012)

Rinaldi, most of your shots in your FB seems like sooc.  You might want to consider post processing our images using Lightroom or Photoshop, etc.  Here's an example photo from Christopher Wesser's Flickr album.  He posts original along with edited picture and you can see a dull picture coming to life like you wouldn't believe.  I wish I had his photoshop skills.


----------



## bobandcar (May 17, 2012)

i got that camera new from best buy as a body only for $630. bought a 28-80 usm lens on ebay for 60. i was set.
bought a sigma 75-300 for $100.

granted, no IS, but i do alright without it, plus my monopod helps out


----------

